# seen this on ebay



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

i have seen this grinder on ebay *Mazzer Luigi Sri Italian Commercial Coffee Grinder*

*
**are these any good i **don't know how to do a link Paul Read*

*
the starting price is 150*

*
the lady has got 4 units to sell*



*
*


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

£200 is a good price if complete and in good working order. I wouldn't pay more than £250 all-in.

If you can collect then ask for a cash price.


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a long way from an expert so please take this with a large dose of salt but .....

To me these look like mazzer super jolly grinders. They are big and quite industrial looking but well and frequently recommended here ( I want one ).

Typically seem to go for 250-320 used on eBay for decent condition ones, prices around 200 tend to be worse condition or genuine bargains.

id have some doubt as to if the lady actually has 4 to sell or if she mucked up the post for a single item, certainly all 4 photos seem to be the same grinder

hth


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Be careful all pictures are identical and not stock pictures I'd ask for info first


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

They're Minis not SJs by the look of them so I'd suggest that £250 is way too strong a price and £200 would be more like it and then only if in great condition with good burrs.


----------

